
Kant and the Contraption: A Thought Experiment - jatsign
https://epochemagazine.org/kant-and-the-contraption-7c53dde3a5a1
======
guerrilla
This is essentially the plot of Flatland.

I recently read Chomsky making a similar point in a way here:
[https://chomsky.info/201401__/](https://chomsky.info/201401__/).

